# click click click



## babetoo (Oct 7, 2009)

why is it taking three clicks for me to get back to the forum after viewing a thread. driving me nuts. anyone have an idea.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 8, 2009)

babetoo said:


> why is it taking three clicks for me to get back to the forum after viewing a thread. driving me nuts. anyone have an idea.


 

I was beginning to think something is wrong with my computer.......


----------



## Janet H (Oct 8, 2009)

I may be able to help..

After you have read a thread look at the top of the page.  You will see a listing that includes, the section, forum and thread title.  Each one of those is a link that you can click on to get back to the main board or just back to the subforum you were looking in.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 8, 2009)

Janet H said:


> I may be able to help..
> 
> After you have read a thread look at the top of the page. You will see a listing that includes, the section, forum and thread title. Each one of those is a link that you can click on to get back to the main board or just back to the subforum you were looking in.


 
Until a day or two ago the back button worked just fine. Now it does not. And I would much rather use the back button..


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2009)

I use open new window , then when I am finished reading a thread, just click the x and I am back  to the forum I was at.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 8, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> Until a day or two ago the back button worked just fine. Now it does not. And I would much rather use the back button..


 

i would like to see back button fixed. it is what i am used to doing.


----------



## cardaissin (Oct 10, 2009)

yes, and you can go to SEARCH, and look for the forum you wish.


----------



## bakers (Oct 11, 2009)

dont get it


----------



## Elf (Oct 11, 2009)

Am I missing something? My back arrow works just fine, if the thread is 2 or 3 pages long yes I have to 2 or 3 click times to come out, but that is the way it always has been.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 11, 2009)

i know that if it is 3 pages, you have to press back 3 times. this is a simple back of  one page, had to click it three times. in any case, seems to be working just fine now.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 11, 2009)

it was about the same time that someone was having problems with a pop up ad, and when that was fixed, so was your back button. Not sure if they are related, but it was about the same time.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> it was about the same time that someone was having problems with a pop up ad, and when that was fixed, so was your back button. Not sure if they are related, but it was about the same time.



It was the same time Paula Deen's stuff in the right hand corner said "error on page". I guess all is fixed now.


----------

